# Has anyone had a problem feeding turkey backs?



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I tried giving Owen a turkey back for the last 3 days and he only licks it. It has been cold and rainy lately and he is not allowed to eat inside unless it is in his crate. I also haven't had the time in the morning to sit with him to make sure he is eating. If I wasn't sick and it wasn't so cold and rainy I wouldn't mind waking up earlier to do this. BUT, I have to go to work and at night he just sits there like someone rubbed it in poo first... then again, reading that thread about rolling in poo, maybe he would like it better!! :biggrin: I wanted to see if anyone else has had this, or if anyone knows if I should just give up or keep trying. I have enough food to keep feeding him and I know that his nerves are shot from moving into this new place this past weekend and everything. Should I keep trying for about 15 minutes and then give him something else, or should I just give him time to settle in and then try again? He loves the turkey part. I gave him a leg today and he ate it like he hadn't eaten in weeks! (Thats what he does when he eats most of his meals. That is normal for him. ) I have never fed backs to him before and I figured that he just doesn't know what he is supposed to do with it. 
Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe the back is too big for him to figure it out just yet? I know bull terriers aren't the largest dogs around and turkey backs can get pretty big. I'd say put it away for a bit and just let him eat what he's used to while he settles into your new place (congrats on that by the way!). Maybe break the back in half and try it again in a week and see what he does with it. Then you can start the "my way or the highway" tactic with him if he tries to be picky about it after that.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

NOW!! I am having problems with feeding pork. Everytime that I give Owen pork, he ends up throwing up within an hour. And, how important is beef to his diet? He won't eat anything from a cow!... Except the pizzle stick! And even that he throws it around for a while in the yard until it gets to a ripe smell and then he eats it!!  I still have him on chicken and turkey. He LOVES turkey and likes the chicken a LOT!!  I know that he knows best, but I can't help but want to put variety in his diet. He also won't touch anything fish except small minnow size fish when given as a treat! I am a little lost as to what to do now! 
I have not given him any lamb, deer or any other meats because I wanted to see how he did on some of these others first. He is still of a great size/weight, so I am not worried about that! I guess I will have to stick with the chicken and turkey till I can afford some rabbit, deer, or lamb meat. Any ideas would be great and helpful.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> NOW!! I am having problems with feeding pork. Everytime that I give Owen pork, he ends up throwing up within an hour.


How are you feeding pork and what parts are you feeding?



> And, how important is beef to his diet? He won't eat anything from a cow!...


Nothing is critical in the diet but beef is variety and variety is desirable. If you can find beef heart and feed it a little at a time like it was organ, it would be good. 



> I still have him on chicken and turkey. He LOVES turkey and likes the chicken a LOT!!  I know that he knows best, but I can't help but want to put variety in his diet.


Don't accept the notion that he knows best. You are the human and you know best.



> He also won't touch anything fish except small minnow size fish when given as a treat! I am a little lost as to what to do now!


Have you tried canned salmon or mackerel or sardines?


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> How are you feeding pork and what parts are you feeding?


I have fed pork chops (no bones) and some pork organs (heart, kidney, liver,) and he had some pork feet for chew things. 




RawFedDogs said:


> Nothing is critical in the diet but beef is variety and variety is desirable. If you can find beef heart and feed it a little at a time like it was organ, it would be good.


He eats beef liver sometimes when I give it to him with an egg. But that is all. I tried the heart by itself and with an egg like the liver and he just pulled it out and... HAHAHA!! He gave it to the neighbor dog!!  I thought it was funny!! 




RawFedDogs said:


> Don't accept the notion that he knows best. You are the human and you know best.


I do happen to except the notion that he and my horse know best when it comes to what they need vs what they don't need in their diet. My horse will not eat grain even if offered when there is plenty of grass and my dog does the same thing... with meat and not grass! :wink: 
I even do that with my own food. That is why cravings happen. When you crave a burger, you are craving protine. When you crave asparagas, you are craving iron. When you crave carrots, you are craving carotine and vitamine D. When you crave milk, you crave the vitamine A,D and other things in the milk. When you crave potatos, you crave the starch in the potato...... I think you get the idea. That is what our bodys are made for. Not that we always listen to it or give it the best cure for the craving, but our bodys give us hints and it is up to us to listen or not!!! :smile: 



RawFedDogs said:


> Have you tried canned salmon or mackerel or sardines?


He eats the sardine size fish if I use it as a training treat. Other then that he only looks at the fish and then walks away from it. I have done the 'no other food till you eat that' thing and it still doesn't work. He just doesn't like it!!! I have not tried the canned salmon yet. I have a can that my mom gave me, so I will try that this weekend.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> I even do that with my own food. That is why cravings happen. When you crave a burger, you are craving protine. When you crave asparagas, you are craving iron. When you crave carrots, you are craving carotine and vitamine D. When you crave milk, you crave the vitamine A,D and other things in the milk. When you crave potatos, you crave the starch in the potato...... I think you get the idea. That is what our bodys are made for. Not that we always listen to it or give it the best cure for the craving, but our bodys give us hints and it is up to us to listen or not!!! :smile:


What does it mean when I'm craving baked goods and sweets? :wink:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> What does it mean when I'm craving baked goods and sweets? :wink:


It means that you need to rething your diet and find something else to snack on! :wink: :biggrin:
And NO EATING POTATO CHIPS OR KIBBLE!!! :0


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> I have fed pork chops (no bones) and some pork organs (heart, kidney, liver,) and he had some pork feet for chew things.


Do you feed just the pork chops by themselves or do you feed the organs with them? I'm thinking maybe it was the organs that might have caused him to throw up.



> I do happen to except the notion that he and my horse know best when it comes to what they need vs what they don't need in their diet.


Thats how picky eaters are created. Dogs don't have mystical powers to understand nutrition. If they did, we would never get them to eat kibble.



> My horse will not eat grain even if offered when there is plenty of grass and my dog does the same thing... with meat and not grass! :wink:


Left to her own choice, my grandaughter won't eat veggies and meat if choclate cake is available. :smile:



> I even do that with my own food. That is why cravings happen. When you crave a burger, you are craving protine. When you crave asparagas, you are craving iron. When you crave carrots, you are craving carotine and vitamine D. When you crave milk, you crave the vitamine A,D and other things in the milk. When you crave potatos, you crave the starch in the potato...... I think you get the idea. That is what our bodys are made for. Not that we always listen to it or give it the best cure for the craving, but our bodys give us hints and it is up to us to listen or not!!! :smile:


Thats a cute story but it has no basis in fact. I have never craved asparagas. I never eat asparagas either. I hate the stuff. I don't crave carrots although I eat them in mixed veggies occasionally. I don't crave milk and don't drink it. I have never craved potatoes. I crave stuff like filet mignon and lobster tails, choc. chip cookies and brownies.



> He eats the sardine size fish if I use it as a training treat.


Have you tried actual sardines?



> I have done the 'no other food till you eat that' thing and it still doesn't work.


Of course it works. He is just stronger than you are. You need to stand up and take your place as leader of the pack.



> He just doesn't like it!!!


It's nice but not important whether he likes it or not. He needs these things and it's your job to see to it that he eats properly. You would not let children determine their diet. Why would you do it with a dog?



> I have a can that my mom gave me, so I will try that this weekend.


Cool. :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't feed a lot of lamb, but the co-op sells lamb kidney and liver, I had a really hard time getting the dogs to eat organs in the beginning but someone on here suggested 
freezing it and then taking it out and before it's totally defrosted let the dogs eat it. It 
really worked well and now they always eat the organs as long as it is somewhat frozen.
So, you might give that a try and see if that helps.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> I don't feed a lot of lamb, but the co-op sells lamb kidney and liver, I had a really hard time getting the dogs to eat organs in the beginning but someone on here suggested
> freezing it and then taking it out and before it's totally defrosted let the dogs eat it. It
> really worked well and now they always eat the organs as long as it is somewhat frozen.
> So, you might give that a try and see if that helps.


:smile: I think I was the one who said that because that is what I do with the organs for him. Otherwise he will let it set in the sun and it will stink really bad. If it is frozen, he eats it right up! :smile:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Do you feed just the pork chops by themselves or do you feed the organs with them? I'm thinking maybe it was the organs that might have caused him to throw up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY Do NOT appreciate that you are treating me like someone that has never owned a dog and telling me that I am not the pack leader!!!!!!!  I am the pack leader and I do take charge!!! I have tried for 3 days in a row with the 'nothing else until you eat that' and on other things it works! NOT WITH THIS!!!!! 
The next time that you want to say something to me, please re-read it and make sure that you are addressing a person that has had animals their whole life!!!!! I grew up learning everything I could from vets, trainers, and other people that I have worked with throughout my 25 years!!!! I do NOT appreciate being put down in ANY way when I do have a clue!!! I am getting pretty tired (like I think everyone else is) of you always putting others down just because they don't agree with you!!!! You are not ALWAYS RIGHT!!! Give up the attitude and then I will start taking your advise again!!!
I will NOT leave this forum because I like some of the other people on here and their advise!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> I have tried for 3 days in a row with the 'nothing else until you eat that' and on other things it works! NOT WITH THIS!!!!!


Hehe, the dog outlasted you. That puts him in charge of food, not you. He knows that if he holds out long enough, you will cave and he has proved himself right. Now, if you are in charge, act like it and see to it that the dog eats what you decides he needs. 

He will not starve himself. No dog will starve himself in the presence of food. Now that you have caved one time, it will make it more difficult the next. If it takes 5 days then it takes 5 days. Oh, and don't worry about starving your dog. You are not starving him. You are offereing him food and he is making the concious decision not to eat. He will eat when he gets hungry enough.

I'm glad you have the maturity not to leave just because someone says something you don't like. I admire that. I may not be right every time but I am right about this.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Hehe, the dog outlasted you. That puts him in charge of food, not you. He knows that if he holds out long enough, you will cave and he has proved himself right. Now, if you are in charge, act like it and see to it that the dog eats what you decides he needs.
> 
> He will not starve himself. No dog will starve himself in the presence of food. Now that you have caved one time, it will make it more difficult the next. If it takes 5 days then it takes 5 days. Oh, and don't worry about starving your dog. You are not starving him. You are offereing him food and he is making the concious decision not to eat. He will eat when he gets hungry enough.
> 
> I'm glad you have the maturity not to leave just because someone says something you don't like. I admire that. I may not be right every time but I am right about this.


Once again you are being an ass!! I do not feel I am starving my dog. He is fat-n-happy and I don't feel that 'making a point' should take more then 3 days. That just means that you are overobsessive about the little things in life! If I get to a point that I am not able to get him more food and that is all he gets. Then I will reassess it then. Until then, I will not be the biggest jerk to my dog just because he has a preferance for a cheap chicken leg and not an expensive beef t-bone steak!!! Not worth the fight!
You talk about how you think that Cesar Millan is cruel with his training methods, but you will fight with your dog for days-on-end over a stupid steak!! Again, NOT WORTH IT!!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> He is fat-n-happy and I don't feel that 'making a point' should take more then 3 days. That just means that you are overobsessive about the little things in life!


I have known it to take 7 days. When you are trying to get your dog to eat something besides chicken and he won't eat pork, turkey, or beef then you have a picky eater. He is telling you what he iwill eat and what he won't and you are letting him. Then you get angry when someone points out that you are not the leader.



> Until then, I will not be the biggest jerk to my dog just because he has a preferance for a cheap chicken leg and not an expensive beef t-bone steak!!! Not worth the fight!


That is the attitude of people with spoiled dogs. I don't know if yours is spoiled or not but people with spoiled dogs don't want to make their dogs angry or hurt his feelings or otherwise make his life less than pleasant.



> You talk about how you think that Cesar Millan is cruel with his training methods, but you will fight with your dog for days-on-end over a stupid steak!! Again, NOT WORTH IT!!!


As long as you offer food at meal times and the dog refuses to eat it, I don't call that cruel. I see it as the dog making a decision and living with the consequences of that decision. It's not over a steak. It's over beef, turkey, and pork AND who is in charge and who determines the menu. 

None of my dogs has missed more than one meal. They know who is in charge and who will stand his ground and they know they will get exactly the same animal part next meal so they may as well eat it now.

I don't feed my dogs turkey because one of them doesn't like it. He missed one meal on 3 or 4 occasions. Once I decided to quit feeding it, we finished up the 30lb case we were working on and I didn't buy any more. That way I remained the leader and I doubt they have even noticed that they haven't had turkey for a while. Thats the way you handle a situation like that. You don't just let the dog decide.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I have known it to take 7 days. When you are trying to get your dog to eat something besides chicken and he won't eat pork, turkey, or beef then you have a picky eater. He is telling you what he iwill eat and what he won't and you are letting him. Then you get angry when someone points out that you are not the leader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I am only reacting the same way that everyone else reacts when they are being rudely put down!! I only asked about why he vommits when he eats pork! IF you are not able to answer this question... I would rather you not come up with some reason that you are right about stupid stuff and everyone else is not a 'pack leader' like you think you are!!! I am a pack leader! If you do not know me personally, do NOT put me down like a child who does not know what I am talking about!! I have done TONs of research on feeding RAW, but I didn't find anything about my dog vomiting when he eats pork!!! He doesn't do it when he eats any other type of meat. It is not limited to just the chops, it is when he eats ANY kind of pork product!!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> NOW!! I am having problems with feeding pork. Everytime that I give Owen pork, he ends up throwing up within an hour. And, how important is beef to his diet? He won't eat anything from a cow!... Except the pizzle stick! And even that he throws it around for a while in the yard until it gets to a ripe smell and then he eats it!!  I still have him on chicken and turkey. He LOVES turkey and likes the chicken a LOT!!  I know that he knows best, but I can't help but want to put variety in his diet. He also won't touch anything fish except small minnow size fish when given as a treat! I am a little lost as to what to do now!
> I have not given him any lamb, deer or any other meats because I wanted to see how he did on some of these others first. He is still of a great size/weight, so I am not worried about that! I guess I will have to stick with the chicken and turkey till I can afford some rabbit, deer, or lamb meat. Any ideas would be great and helpful.


I would like to take this back to my original question!!! If anyone (Other then RFD!) has anything to add, nicely, I am willing to hear!! Thanks!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Try mixing a meal of half pork, half chicken with the same or less total volume as a regular meal. See what happens.

For another meal, feed all pork but cut the fat off.

To try something else ... feed a meal of pork but only half the volume.

You say you are feeding pork chops with bone cut off. Cut the pork chops into smaller pieces if you are not already doing that.

One or more of these should work and that will tell us what to do next.


----------



## ImWithThePyr (Apr 8, 2009)

My Pyr can't handle turkey backs. He throws them up every time. :frown:

Therefore, I just don't feed turkey backs. He can eat turkey necks, thighs, wings, etc. without a problem. Dunno what's with him and turkey backs.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

ma bee uins need dat preest to come and bless dat pork. May bee yore dawg only ate kosher pork. Paw sayz sumtimes old Tater and Lucy need to starve fer a day or too. It makes me reel sad seein my Tater an Lucy, and Mutt mopin rond shiffin fer sumtin to ate. I sticks som jerky in my pocit and sneeks it out to dem. And dem old dawgs bout nock me ober day so happee ta see dat jerky. I aint sur if da jecrky iz pork or iz it aint. Buts dem dawgs of min sur lovs it.

Iz sumone fightin in heer? I seez a bunch of big letters and exkelmashun points. May bee we shud all sat down and ate sum bar bee q pork and seez ifn dem dawgs will ate it too.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Doc said:


> ma bee uins need dat preest to come and bless dat pork. May bee yore dawg only ate kosher pork. Paw sayz sumtimes old Tater and Lucy need to starve fer a day or too. It makes me reel sad seein my Tater an Lucy, and Mutt mopin rond shiffin fer sumtin to ate. I sticks som jerky in my pocit and sneeks it out to dem. And dem old dawgs bout nock me ober day so happee ta see dat jerky. I aint sur if da jecrky iz pork or iz it aint. Buts dem dawgs of min sur lovs it.
> 
> Iz sumone fightin in heer? I seez a bunch of big letters and exkelmashun points. May bee we shud all sat down and ate sum bar bee q pork and seez ifn dem dawgs will ate it too.


GREAT!!! Now I have to listen to you telling me to starve my dog too???? :wink: 
I have just decided to not feed him pork. I will stick with the other stuff.
OH, and I started Owen with lamb pieces the other day and he looked at it, looked at me and walked off with his nose in the air. SO... I did what he did and I walked away from him with my nose in the air, locked him outside with the meat and checked on him about an hour later.
He is a stubern one... but then again I probably would have him if he wasn't . When I went back out there he hadn't eaten but maybe one piece. So he had it for breakfast the next morning, and then dinner that night and breakfast the next morning, all while only eating one little piece at a time till finally he was hungry and ate it all up!!!  
So, you see, when he is trying something new, I do make him keep trying it till he quits being stubbern!  He only likes to play games. Then he realizes that 'momma ain't playing a game'! Only, sometimes it isn't a game with him either. He likes to eat rotten stuff and as long as it isn't in my house, I don't care. But, there are some things that he just doesn't like. Like when he gives it to the neighbor dog instead of eating it himself, that is when I know that he just doesn't want it! He isn't the sharing kind of dog either! He will hide when he even thinks that someone else wants his food. Then he protects it!


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Paw sayz lam is reely goat and aint no buddy eatn no goat round here! I Iz happy dat yore dawg isa aten. Day so much better win day ate. I woodn't starv no dawg neber. Paw sayz to but I don't. Dem dawgs knowd I iz gonna feed dem sumptin. Even if itsa Bo Jangul bickit. No mores fried raw chickin - dat stuff make me and tater run fer da woods!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Doc said:


> Paw sayz lam is reely goat and aint no buddy eatn no goat round here! I Iz happy dat yore dawg isa aten. Day so much better win day ate. I woodn't starv no dawg neber. Paw sayz to but I don't. Dem dawgs knowd I iz gonna feed dem sumptin. Even if itsa Bo Jangul bickit. No mores fried raw chickin - dat stuff make me and tater run fer da woods!


I heard about that!!  When Owen stopped eating this past week, I gave him 3 small frozen fish just to keep him from throwing up. He has been having seizier like symptoms for the last 3 weeks or so and I am starting to get worried. I am goin to have to take him to the vet soon. He wakes me up some nights so that he can go outside and throw up. But sometimes he would only make to the bottom of the stairs and then he would fall over on his side and throw up in his mouth. I am afraid of him aspirating it back into his lungs. When he is going through one of these episodes, he falls over and cannot move. I have to pick him up to the standing position and hold him there till he is done throwing up and can stand on his own again. 
I am working on getting him to the vet asap.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Poor Owen. Have you checked for ticks? Let the vet run a Lyme disease test. Seizures can be caused by Lyme. Even if you find no ticks, I would run the test. No blockages that you can tell?


----------



## ImWithThePyr (Apr 8, 2009)

I personally don't see the point in forcing your dog to eat something he/she doesn't like. Maxwell the Pyr doesn't like pork... I don't feed him pork, simple as that. 

I don't like pork.. so I don't eat pork... why should Maxwell?

I do have to say that Maxwell does not like organ meat one bit... so I hide it in his all time favorite meal... fish. I feed fish/organ once or twice a week and I have no problem getting him to eat his organs this way. 

Maxwell likes chicken, turkey, beef, goat, fish, rabbit and lamb. To me, that is enough of a variety to not force him to eat something that he doesn't like. 

Call me crazy, or call me "not in charge", I don't care, but I am not going to starve my dog for days just so he'll unhappily eat something he despises. 

No one on this forum or any other forum knows your dog except you.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

ImWithThePyr said:


> I personally don't see the point in forcing your dog to eat something he/she doesn't like. Maxwell the Pyr doesn't like pork... I don't feed him pork, simple as that.


Normally I agree with you. One of my dogs doesn't like turkey so I don't feed turkey but they have plenty of variety in their diet. The dog that is the subject of this thread seems to be on a diet of chicken and some turkey parts. For some reason he doesn't seem to be able to handle pork, refuses beef and fish and other meats aren't easily available to the owner.

In a case like that, yes it's necessary that the owner step up and take resposnsiblity to see the dog eats a proper diet whether the dog agrees or not. Dogs shouldn't be given the ablilty to determine their own diet if they don't choose to eat a vareity of protein sources.

Before I decided to drop turkey from the diet, the dogs would always eat it or get it the next meal until they did eat it. Once I decided to drop it, they continued to be fed turkey until the case I had was gone. Yes, It's often a good thing that dogs know who decides the diet and what happens if they don't agree.


----------



## ImWithThePyr (Apr 8, 2009)

A good rule of thumb is this: no protein should make up more than 50% of the diet.

I have to admit that I didn't read through the numerous pages of this thread, I just assumed that the problem was refusing pork.. and only pork. 

Dog should not live on chicken and turkey alone. :redface:

ETA: like I said in my previous post, it's easy to hide things the dog doesn't like in things that he or she does. ...like Maxwell and organs.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Normally I agree with you. One of my dogs doesn't like turkey so I don't feed turkey but they have plenty of variety in their diet. The dog that is the subject of this thread seems to be on a diet of chicken and some turkey parts. For some reason he doesn't seem to be able to handle pork, refuses beef and fish and other meats aren't easily available to the owner.
> 
> In a case like that, yes it's necessary that the owner step up and take resposnsiblity to see the dog eats a proper diet whether the dog agrees or not. Dogs shouldn't be given the ablilty to determine their own diet if they don't choose to eat a vareity of protein sources.
> 
> Before I decided to drop turkey from the diet, the dogs would always eat it or get it the next meal until they did eat it. Once I decided to drop it, they continued to be fed turkey until the case I had was gone. Yes, It's often a good thing that dogs know who decides the diet and what happens if they don't agree.


OK! To set the record straight, I NEVER said that all he ate was chicken and turkey. I said that those were his favorite meals!!! He eats other meats also, I just did feel like listing every little item that he has had in his mouth for the last 3 months!!!!!! If it were up to him, that would be all he would eat, but he gets what I buy him!!! He only doesn't like to eat beef and he vomits everytime that he eats pork. He has had buffalo, lamb, deer, rabbit..........etc. I never said that he only gets two meats. He also eats some organs, just not all of them. I am still working on that part, It makes it harder when the money tree goes through a drout! He is used to being with a ton of other dogs at a time and is now alone most of the time in a crate while I am at work and we are in a new place. I stopped adding new stuff for a while because of all of the stress on both of us. We are now continuing forward with new things like the lamb that I found on sale. Stop putting me down like I am stupid RFD. 'The dog in question' ie OWEN! is doing just fine with things. I am not forcing beef, but I continue to try it and if he will eat it, I let him, if not then it goes back into the freezer and I try again later. In his time, he will figure things out. I am not pushing anything on anyone! Right now I have to think about taking care of him and keeping from throwing up.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

ImWithThePyr said:


> A good rule of thumb is this: no protein should make up more than 50% of the diet.
> 
> I have to admit that I didn't read through the numerous pages of this thread, I just assumed that the problem was refusing pork.. and only pork.
> 
> ...


He refuses beef and vomits with pork.We are going to the vet to see what is going on with him. When I find out, I will fix it and see if I can find alternatives. Thanks!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> OK! To set the record straight, I NEVER said that all he ate was chicken and turkey.


Yes you did. You need to go back and read your own posts. You said, "_I still have him on chicken and turkey. He LOVES turkey and likes the chicken a LOT!!  I know that he knows best, but I can't help but want to put variety in his diet. He also won't touch anything fish except small minnow size fish when given as a treat! I am a little lost as to what to do now! 
I have not given him any lamb, deer or any other meats because I wanted to see how he did on some of these others first._"

That sounds pretty much like, "I am feeding him nothing but chicken and turkey."



> I said that those were his favorite meals!!! He eats other meats also, I just did feel like listing every little item that he has had in his mouth for the last 3 months!!!!!!


You pretty much said chicken and turkey then listed the meats he won't eat and the ones you don't want to feed him yet to see how he does on chicken and turkey.



> He has had buffalo, lamb, deer, rabbit..........etc. I never said that he only gets two meats. He also eats some organs, just not all of them.


You said he had not eaten those particular meats.



> Right now I have to think about taking care of him and keeping from throwing up.


Have you tried the 4 suggestions I gave you about pork?



> He refuses beef and vomits with pork.We are going to the vet to see what is going on with him. When I find out, I will fix it and see if I can find alternatives.


The vet won't be able to tell you anything about why he vomits pork other than the 4 suggestions I have already given you. If you find a vet that can even tell you that much, keep that vet!


----------

